# Broadway Limited ATSF 4-8-4 Northern / Train World



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

So I ordered an HO Broadway Limited ATSF 4-8-4 Northern from Train World for $299. I got it yesterday and when I powered it up and blew the whistle I was greeted with a distorted vibration sound. I called Broadway Limited's support number and they had me take the tender's shell off to look for any foreign debris around the speakers. I didn't see anything. While the shell was off I blew the horn and it sounded like one of the speakers was blown. They said they would be glad to fix it but they had a six to eight week turn around time, so they suggested since I just bought it to return it for a new one from Train World. I called Train world and they had me ship it back at my expense and after they decide if it is really "broke" they will send me another one. 

I'm from Arkansas and people here are pretty laid back and polite...maybe I'm not used to speaking to New Yorkers but they were kind of rude and terse on the phone. It really has turned me off to them, I don't think I will purchase anything else from them. I'll take my business elsewhere.

I'll let you know what happens, I just sent the loco off today.

Anyone else have issues with Broadway Limited or Train World?

Regards,
Trever


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Frankly I would have sent to BLI , for one thing they would have emailed you a authorization for return mail....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

He would have had to pay shipping to BLI also. I have bought alot from trainworld
and dealt with BLI service a few times. Found them both to be great to work with.
No problems. I agree when you talk to TrainWorld they are not overly friendly. Just
quick and to the point absolutely no chit chat. Might be a NY thing.
You can depend on them though. Good
honest train store.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

The one time I had to send a engine back to BLI I asked about return shipping and they emailed me a shipping label for UPS.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

mopac said:


> I agree when you talk to TrainWorld they are not overly friendly. Just
> quick and to the point absolutely no chit chat. Might be a NY thing.


It is more likely that their employees are evaluated on how many calls they can handle per hour -- in an effort to hold down labor costs.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Having been a long time Trainworld customer and frequent visitor to the Big Apple, I can tell you that the average New Yorker is a real of stinker. They're generally gruff and not very polite. 

Last time I returned something defective (granted, more than 5 years ago now, they gave me a refund on my shipping costs once they determined it really was defective. They're just protecting themselves against people who get buyers remorse and try to return stuff that's perfectly good.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a follow up: I sent the locomotive back to Trainworld last Friday and received the replacement today. I'm out the $16 it took to ship the defective locomotive back to them but I did get the replacement in a reasonable amount of time.

I unboxed the locomotive and fired it up and it sounds great. So all's well that ends well. 

-Trever


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

To be honest you should request refund for your shipping costs as they sent you a defective product. You should not be out of pocket!! They should be!!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you read my initial post, I did get a refund from them, but I had to request it. Be careful saying it was their fault, however. They shipped you a new in the box loco from BLI. They have as much right to expect it to work as you do.


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

morland said:


> Here is a follow up: I sent the locomotive back to Trainworld last Friday and received the replacement today. I'm out the $16 it took to ship the defective locomotive back to them but I did get the replacement in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> I unboxed the locomotive and fired it up and it sounds great. So all's well that ends well.
> 
> -Trever


Not from nothing, but did they charge you to ship the replacement? If they didn't you ain't out nothing. If they did, e-mail Anthony and see if he will give you a credit. 

Realistically, Trainworld is within their rights to expect you to pay shipping if you are returning a product. They have no way of knowing the product is defective any more than you did until you placed it on your layout. Most other e-mail businesses are the same. 

BLI should have handled the problem for you, they warrant it, it's their problem, not the retailers.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually, the tender body is part of the sound box for the speakers. With the body removed, the speakers sound pathetic. Put the body on and all of a sudden the sound is robust. As far as what the distortion was that you heard, I can't answer that.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

On my new BLI K4s 4-6-2 the bell is awesome you can hear it all over the house and the steam whistle is loud, really loud, almost too loud and the smoke is really full on compared to a life Like loco I have.

The BLI diesel I have sounds are weak compared to sound from the BLI steamer, but they are so much better then the Bachmann sounds. I have not yet heard a Bachmann diesel sounds with a Tsunami decoder. I see Bachmann advertises some locos with sound and some with Tsunami sound

Still waiting for my weighted pilot truck to arrive, so I have not been running it


----------

